# Jumping Muscles? (Ollio, Nolli, 180...)



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

What leg muscles are used in these? I would assume mostly quads and hamstrings. And which type of muscle, slow twitch or fast twitch?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

i wud think u use all the muscles??????????

remember landing is the second part, do keep u from just collapsing on landing, the muscles at the front [Femoris, laterals & Medialis] do alot of work.

gay ass muscles... i had to go to physiotherapy every week for 6 months cos i wrecked my right medialis

i cudnt squat a tiny bit without having my leg giv way



/end lecture


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Also when you start rotating you'll use upper body muscles to spin.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Kieran said:


> gay ass muscles...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Kieran said:


> gay ass muscles...



Ummm Kieran... is there something you want to tell us?:cheeky4: :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

get the right board and adopt the best technique and you will use your muscles (of all varieites, gay or other) less and less


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

So.. who can best explain the right technique for utilizing the pop off the board when you ollie. Some dudes can ollie major high (not off jumps). Like over gate's n stuff!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i would say (and it might appear to be a bullshit ansa) the best technique is one derived from eons of practice!

it is a question of extension and flexion leg movement (ie muscle use) combined with your body's weight placement with regard to the longitundinal axis of your board, the use of speed and the snow you are working off (ie lumps, bumps and lips) combined with instinctual timing, to optimise amplitude and any rotational aspirations.

easy non?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Felix3000 said:


> So.. who can best explain the right technique for utilizing the pop off the board when you ollie. Some dudes can ollie major high (not off jumps). Like over gate's n stuff!


It's like skateboarding... some peeps can just pop it up higher than others. I also use a similar technique to ollie on snowboard as I did on my skateboard. I try to snap off the tail and slide my body weight forward to bring it up off the snow and parallel with the ground. It's not complicated, but some people are just better at doing it than others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

"Gay ass muscles"

LOOOOOOOOOOOL


my bad i guess 





GAY ASS MUSCLES!!!!!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Kieran said:


> "Gay ass muscles"
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
The giant rainbow letters are awesome.


----------

